# The 6 word story game



## David Baxter PhD

I found this competition / game at Six Word Stories ? Results | Skinny and Single and thought it might be fun for Psychlinks members as well.

The idea is that you create a small "story" using only six words:



> Recently I opened an Instagram  account, mainly to show my poetry, six and ten word stories. Meh, some  of them did well, some of them suck nuts. A friend of mine took notice  and started submitting six word stories for my review. ~ Six Word Story Competition



Here are examples of her competition results to get you started:


----------



## forgetmenot

Silence and compassion 
leads to understanding.

---------- Post Merged at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:36 AM ----------

Grandchildren
the definition 
of unconditional 
love.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Well done.


----------



## Retired

Hope is
the fuel
of life


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> Dum spiro spero....While I breathe, I hope



While I breathe, I have hope.


----------



## Retired

A pessimist
knows all
the facts....


----------



## forgetmenot

Imagination 
a pathway 
to all your dreams.

---------- Post Merged at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:25 PM ----------

rats that was 7 words  " Imagination a pathway to your dreams "       there that is 6 words

---------- Post Merged on May 1st, 2017 at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous Post was on April 30th, 2017 at 09:29 PM ----------

Another day to get things right.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

forgetmenot said:


> Another day to get things right.



Well done!


----------



## GDPR

All of those are really good.Wish I could think of some.


----------



## Banned

Like a Haiku, this is tricky.


----------



## Retired

Good day
on the
green side


----------



## Banned

Hard at work earning a living.


----------



## GDPR

Overthinking things makes everything more complicated

---------- Post Merged at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:51 AM ----------

The mirror lied again.I'm perfect.


----------



## forgetmenot

Words always stay
in ones soul.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

LIT said:


> All of those are really good.Wish I could think of some.



I see what you did there. Two of 'em...


----------



## GDPR

Your words mean nothing without action

---------- Post Merged at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:05 AM ----------

Don't say you're sorry,show it.

---------- Post Merged at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:06 AM ----------

Maybe I'm doing this wrong?I'm just condensing my thoughts into 6 words and not coming up with any clever little quotes or sayings like you guys are.


----------



## MHealthJo

Yes you are LIT [edit/insert:sorry LIT, I was thinking that you had said "I'm not very good at this", but you actually said "Maybe I'm doing this wrong." Sorry, I did not mean to say "Yes you are" to that. I meant it as disagreeing with you having said "I'm not very good at this." (So my response = "Yes you are good at this!") But that's not what you said so my response makes no sense. My brain mixed up what phrase you had actually used, so then my response was wrong. I bet that all got confusing pretty quickly. :tongue1: There you go. From my brain function level I'm having today, you can see the accuracy and truthfulness of some of my six-word stories below, and you can see the type of brain function level I'm experiencing today which inspired them.   OK so instead of the above "Yes you are LIT", replace that part with "No, you are not doing this wrong LIT"[end edit/insert]     - yours are very good and in fact useful food for thought..... I think some groups of words are just gonna have a more poetic 'ring' to them, and come across more like an Instagram quote or something, but ones that don't have that 'ring' or 'sound' could perhaps in many cases be more specific and useful to think on or apply to life.....  (Sometimes I see poetic-sounding quotes on the internet or whatever and I go.... "Hey,  but this could end up badly misused or is kind of too much of an overgeneralisation or something!!" (Of course I get straight into analytical mode :tongue1

The only one I have right now is, I really liked all of these!

---------- Post Merged at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:21 PM ----------

six word stories........

.............

Thank heaven for works of art. 

___

I don't know what I'm doing. 

___

What the heck is my life. 

___


----------



## GDPR

Ah,I see, mine don't have that "ring" or "sound".


----------



## Retired

MHealthJo said:


> What the heck is my life.



What is
the meaning 
of life?


----------



## MHealthJo

Come to think of it LIT, I think the first one of yours qualifies in that 'instagram quote' kind of way a bit!

Of course the most positive, motivational, hopeful, beautiful ones often have that special 'sound' or 'ring' the most.... but I have to say that there are plenty of times when those kind of sayings and things don't seem to help me that much... so I think the value of the other kind with something more down-to-earth and practical if not poetic-sounding, shouldn't be underestimated.... and similarly neither should the value of the way an exercise like this simply gets you to think or feel or express something, whatever it is...... thanks Dr Baxter.... 
___


----------



## GDPR

> .    Of course the most positive, motivational, hopeful, beautiful ones often have that special 'sound' or 'ring' the most



 I didn't realize how negative mine were until I read that and then re-read them.I guess I was just trying to tell a 'story' or share thoughts,that pertain to me,in 6 words.Sorry for being so negative and also for taking this game off track by asking if I was doing it wrong.Maybe I need to stick to the word association game,it's way less complicated.


----------



## forgetmenot

April showers bring beautiful May flowers.


----------



## MHealthJo

LIT said:


> I didn't realize how negative mine were until I read that and then re-read them.I guess I was just trying to tell a 'story' or share thoughts,that pertain to me,in 6 words.Sorry for being so negative and also for taking this game off track by asking if I was doing it wrong.Maybe I need to stick to the word association game,it's way less complicated.



Please read my edited post above, LIT - Post number 17: (The 6 word story game - Page 2 | Psychlinks Mental Health Support Forum)  - I have edited it to explain a total brain fail I was having when I first responded to you with it. With my brain fail, what I originally wrote in my post didn't make sense and was confusing and came across totally opposite to what I meant. I'm so sorry about that!

In short, no: you absolutely did not write anything wrong or negative in any way; you did not do the game wrong or 'not good enough' in any way; and I'm so sorry that my random brain fail / brain mixup caused you to doubt yourself. 

Hope you will enjoy continuing to post whatever thoughts come to you that you would like to share and using the six-word story in that useful way. Everything you posted was absolutely OK, valid, and also thought-provoking and interesting. I hope my strange, mixed up, nonsensical post is less confusing now!! (I left the original first part of it there, so that  I could add my explaining of how it was a brain mixup.) Completely my bad!!

This brain is super fun to live with, guys!!!

___

Six-Word-Story:

Brain Sabotages Me A Lot Today.


----------



## forgetmenot

The sun will come out tomorrow.


----------



## MHealthJo

Cosy snuggly warmth, a simple happiness.


----------



## forgetmenot

Some thing are better left unsaid.


----------



## forgetmenot

The hardest part is letting go.


----------



## forgetmenot

Take one day at a time.

---------- Post Merged on May 5th, 2017 at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous Post was on May 4th, 2017 at 09:14 PM ----------

A new day,
a new way.


----------



## forgetmenot

Courage facing one's demons head on.


----------



## forgetmenot

Never to old to try again.

Look outside and see the possibilities.

True friends never leave ones heart.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You're getting good at this, forgetmenot! 


I can't believe I spelled "you're" wrong...


----------



## rdw

I'm still struggling to find one! PS I know that's six words but not meaningful


----------



## David Baxter PhD

rdw said:


> I'm still struggling to find one! PS I know that's six words but not meaningful



Actually, it is meaningful. And, based on what you tell us, only somewhat factual. 

D'oh!

I mean: 

Actually, it is meaningful and factual.  <- 6 words


----------



## forgetmenot

There is always room to learn.

Emotions are truth escaping from within.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think I need more sleep.


----------



## HBas

Way too blessed to be stressed 

~ Heard it somewhere few years back, Don't know Author


----------



## forgetmenot

Reality is not what it seems.


----------



## forgetmenot

It's okay not to be okay.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Excellent, FMN!


----------



## forgetmenot

No one is above the other.


----------



## forgetmenot

TODAY is yours, make it SHINE.


----------



## forgetmenot

For each ending there's a beginning.

---------- Post Merged at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:34 AM ----------

Time is precious,spend it wisely.


----------



## forgetmenot

Fear, destroyer of all your dreams.


----------



## Katieann

Hello Guys...

I just love these! There is something for everyone... tree huggers and cynics alike...:2thumbs:

But this is my favourite so far -  Steve's on pessimists...

Here's mine....

The trees whisper...
We are One...

Have a great day...


----------



## forgetmenot

Listening a skill that requires silence.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Excellent, FMN! That's something a lot of people never learn.


----------



## Banned

Life is short, live it wisely.


----------



## MHealthJo

I love having no muscle pain!!! 

Pristiq for the win! Six words.


----------



## forgetmenot

To surrender is not an option !


----------



## GaryQ

I just stumble upon this game 

A fool thinks he is wise!
Wise man knows he's a fool.
Edited Shakespeare quote to fit game. (hehe 6 there too)

Coming up with originals is tougher. (dang did it again )

Six on first try, not bad!


----------

